# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Ka kryer maredhenie seksuale me djalin e tezes

## Shpirt Njeriu

Incesti familjar, perseri i pranishem tek ne. E, kjo nuk ka ndodhur ne zonat e thella (sic jemi mesuar te degjojme ne te shumten e rasteve), por ne kryeqytet ku thuhet se rinia shqiptare eshte mjaft e emancipuar. 15 vjecarja nga Tirana, nuk e ka menduar se c'fare parashikon Kodi i Ri i Familjes, por e ka kryer ate vprim te turpshem pa u menduar shume. Pa vrare mendjen se c'fare mund te ndodhe me vone, e nese do te merret vesht ndonjehere nga familjaret apo te tjeret. Vetem ne ate moment kur e ka vene re se eshte shendoshur jashte normales, i ka kerkuar te motres te shkojne tek nje mjek gjinekolog, pa i treguar arsyen. Nuk eshte tragjike qe nje 15-te vjecare ka mbetur shtatzene ne kete moshe (pasi keto raste po perseriten shpesh ne keto vitet e fundit), por eshte jashte normales te mendosh se ajo ka kryer mardhenie seksuale me kusherin e saj (djalin e tezes). E, kete e ka deklaruar pasi ka mesuar se eshte shtazene. "Si nuk e ke kuptuar ti dhe dukesh. Je shtate muajshme shtatzene"- kane qene fjalet e mjekut gjinekolog, drejtuar vajzes. Por ajo ne keto momente ka kundershtuar duke thene se nuk eshte e vertete, nuk ka te dashur etj. "Kete nuk e them une, por eshte aparatura (eko) qe e nxjerr"- ka nderhyre me pas mjeku. Vajza, e cila nuk ka treguar as emrin e vertete mesa duket dhe as ku banon me saktesi, ka bere te ditur se jeta e saj ka qene normale duke lene te kuptohet se nuk e ka perdhunuar njeri. Por me gjysem zeri ka deklaruar se ka kryer vetem njehere mardhenie seksuale me kusheririn e saj (djalin e tezes). Ne fakt Kodi i Ri i Familjes lejon martesat brenda gjinise ne raste te vecanta (nuk thuhet se ne cilat raste) edhe martesat nen moshen 18-te vjec (po ne raste te vecanta), nderkohe qe ne kodin e vjeter nuk ishin te parashikuara. Akoma nuk dihet se cili eshte fati i kesaj 15-te vjecareje, do e mbaje ate femije qe e ka bere me kusheririn e saj, do mundohet ta heq ne ndonje nga klinikat private, pasi ne maternitet asnje nuk e merr persiper te rrezikoje jeten e saj, por edhe te vere koken ne rrezik?. Nuk dihet se ajo qe tha vajza eshte plotesishit e vertete dhe se nuk eshte perseritur dhe here te tjera dhe eshte bere me vetdije te plote nga te dy palet?!. Histori te tilla po ndodhin shpesh ne ditet e sotme. Shume jane denocuar, por ka ka akoma qe nuk dihen dhe qe mbase nuk merren vesht asnjehere. "Nuk besoj se vjen me ketu tek ne. Nuk do qe te merret vesht dhe te behet publike. Motra qe e shoqeronte u shokua kur mori vesh te verteten. Ajo tha se, nuk e mendonte kurre nje gje te tille, por thjesht se motra mund te ishte shendoshur"- shton me pas mjeku. 

Ka pasur debate per miratimin e Kodit te Ri te Familjes

Qendra per Mbrojtjen e te Drejtave te Femijeve ne Shqiperi (CRCA) ka ndjekur me interes dhe shqetesim procesin e diskutimit dhe miratimit nxitimthi nga Kuvendi i Shqiperise te Kodit te Ri te Familjes. Per nga vete rendesia e ketij kodi, CRCA u perfshi ne procesin e rishikimit te tij, duke i bere verejtje serioze draftit te pergatitur nga Qeveria. Ndonese nje pjese e verejtjeve te prezantuara nga CRCA u morren parasysh nga Komisionet perkatese te Parlamentit, disa nene te tjera Kuvendi i Shqiperise nuk i morri parasysh. Qendra per Mbrojtjen e te Drejtave te Femijeve ne Shqiperi - CRCA, pasi u njoh me variantin perfundimtar te Kodit te Ri te Familjes te miratuar nga Kuvendi i Shqiperise shpreh shqetesimin se Kodi i Ri i Familjes shkel standartet e Konventes per te Drejtat e Femijes te OKB-se, te aprovuar nga Shqiperia ne vitin 1992, si dhe sherben si baze per dhunimin e te drejtave te femijeve ne gjirin e familjes.

Nder shkeljet kryesore qe vihen re ne Kodin e Ri te Familjes jane:

1. Ne Kodin e Ri te Fmiljes nuk percaktohet nocioni dhe perkufizimi i qarte i termit "femije"( Neni 1 i Konventes per te Drejtat e Femijes)

2. Kodi i Ri i Familjes nuk ndalon perdorimin e dhunes fizike, mendore dhe seksuale ndaj femijes, si dhe nuk pershkruan masat qe merren ndaj prinderve dhunues. Ne kete drejtim Kodi i Ri i Familjes del ne kundershtim te hapur me nenin nenin 19 te Konventes per te Drejtat e Femijes si dhe me Kushtetuten shqiptare.

3. Kodi i Ri i Familjes nuk pershkruan ne asnje moment rolin dhe pergjegjesine e Administrates se Pergjithshme te Sherbimeve Sociale per mbrojtjen e femijeve nga dhuna ne familje, si dhe ne te gjitha rastet kur familja eshte e pazonja per te permbushur detyrimin ndaj femijeve per ushqim, veshmbathje dhe vendbanim. (Neni 27 paragrafi 3 i Konventes per te Drejtat e Femijes)

----------


## s0ni

> _Postuar më parë nga Shpirt Njeriu_ 
> * 15 vjecarja nga Tirana, nuk e ka menduar se c'fare parashikon Kodi i Ri i Familjes, por e ka kryer ate vprim te turpshem pa u menduar shume. Pa vrare mendjen se c'fare mund te ndodhe me vone, e nese do te merret vesht ndonjehere nga familjaret apo te tjeret. *


Te acaroni nga nervat!!
Pse o Shpirt Njeriu vetem kjo vajze paska qene fajtore ketu????????

----------


## EXODUS

Është nje prej lajmeve më te kobshëm qe kam lexuar ndonjehere per ngjarje te tilla,  edhe sidomos kur ngjarja ka ndodhur në shqiperi.

CN,CN,CN,CN,CN,C........U bë bota arrap , e çfar arrapi mer jahu, ptu , ptu, ptuuuu, harram u qoftë, buka e gojes, atyre qe i bëjnë keto pune.

Unë personalisht, e shoh ngjarjen si rezultat i injorances, ose një deshtim absolut, te prinderve te kësaj vajze.

Nuk mundem te komentoj më TEPER per ngjarjen, pasi më duket, humbje kohe, neveri, urrejtje, nje ngjarje e pa justifikueshme.

----------


## PINK

cfare spo na  degjojne veshet sot ??? TURP I MADH ...

----------


## Erban

Ore faj kan qe te dy po te ishin te ndergjegjshem qe te dy nuk kishin nodh kto gjona

----------


## gazi

nuk di se cfare mund te thote njeriu ne keto lloj rastesh!!

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga EXODUS_ 
> *
> Unë personalisht, e shoh ngjarjen si rezultat i injorances, ose një deshtim absolut, te prinderve te kësaj vajze.
> 
> *


Ketu ke folur shume drejt.  
Mos te harrojm qe me perpara  ne kohet e lashta biles dhe tani ne ca vende kjo gje ndodh. Ne nje nga klasat e mia biologjike, presori shprehu se martesa me pjestar te familjes (kushurinj, xhaxhallare, etj) u ndalua vetem per arsyen se femijet dilnin te "vonuar". Tani ka marre formen e tabus sepse jemi njerez te civilizuar e nuk jetojm si kafshet.

----------


## Arbresha

Ky gjest eshte injorance per te dy anet.
kuku po ca kan mendu ata,
po pse a ju ka humbe fara vajzave the djemve shqiptare????


Me Respekt,
Arbresha

----------


## alta

UAU 
Po pse kur u beme ARABE neve?...kujtova se ishim shqiptare....Sot ne shqiperi ka GAY PO, INCEST PO, FAMILY KILLINGS PO a ka gje tjeter qe nuk po bejme? Qfare rrace paskemi qene!

----------


## Brunilda^Ny

Akoma e gjall esht ajo vajza? si ka sy te jetoj mbi dhe ? alta mir e ke po dalim idjote jo arabe se arabet te pakten se kan per gje kurse ne kemi qen si populll me seder a si ta quash . pika qe te dyve atyre jo vetem vajzes se ska faj vetem ajo .

----------


## Martin

Jashte teme

----------


## baby_blue

Ua cfare tmerri!!!
Nuk e kuptoj si ndodhin gjera te tilla, si eshte e mundur???
Nuk ka vetem ajo vajza faj dhe ai idioti, djali tezes.  Nuk me besohet akoma sikur nuk ka ndoshur ne shqiperi me duket, nuk eshte e mundur.
Me te vertete qe keto veprime vijne nga injoranca dhe nga asgje tjeter.
Me vjen keq qe po ndodhin dhe ne Shqiperi

----------


## besarti

Si duket ne shqiptaret kemi harruar disa ligjet e "Kanunit te Lek Dukagjinit"....

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

> _Postuar më parë nga Eliona_ 
> *Te acaroni nga nervat!!
> Pse o Shpirt Njeriu vetem kjo vajze paska qene fajtore ketu????????*


Une nuk shpreha se vetem vajza ka pasur faj,por tregova nje ngjarje ne te cilen eshte shume e rende dhe e pa menduar,sidomos per popullin *Shqiptar*.



Kalofsh Gezuar!!

----------


## Dreri

Lindi djale apo vajze?????
Ai/ajo kur te rritet...do therasi te jatin..ose kusheriri i mamit..ose E ema i therret "teze" ky/kjo gjyshe...."gjyshe tezja" 
Une them qe e ka fajin ai qypi"  nje 15 vjece sdi gje ajo...se n cbote eshte..po  edhe ai ishte i virgjer..faqja e zeze.

----------


## DINA

- Kur u krijua Toka Lindi dhe njeriu-
 Zoti krijoj Adami & Eva. te jetoni ne harmoni dhe parajse po nje gje ju tha Pemen me molle mos e prekni .Dmth kishin te gjitha te mirat po femres nuk i rinte qe ta shijonte ate molle. Do thoni ku do dalesh me keto fjale. Them ate qe femra eshte mekati i botes. Ketu fus dhe veten qe mos ti ngeli hatri ndonje goce.
-Ne shyqyr qe dolem nga Diktatura 50 vjecare  dhe ja ku historia e botes nuk i ka degjuar po i degjome tashi ne Shqiperi.
-Nuk di c'te them me shume vetem zoti na ruajte nga Budalleqet dhe Marrezite qe ndodhin.

============Me respekt Dina============

----------


## ChloeS

> _Postuar më parë nga Eliona_ 
> *Te acaroni nga nervat!!
> Pse o Shpirt Njeriu vetem kjo vajze paska qene fajtore ketu????????*


Pse te djeg miza ty me xhane...
Ato nerva shprei me noi ven tjeter jo ktu...

Cuni tezes = vlla...te pakten un kshu e shof...por thuj qe disa njerez nuk din se ku o kufiri ...gjithshka ka kufi...dhe kurr nuk duhen kalu ato konfidencat qe kemi me njeri tjetrin.....konfidencat e mdhaja te cojne ne kto situata...

*Rrespekto vetveten ne fillim qe te presesh rrespekt nga te tjeret.* 

Po hecim para ne...pfffffffff
Ne bejme nji hap para dhe 100 mrapa...
Turp... :i terbuar:

----------


## vajza pa fat

nuk ka turp me te madh se ky mallkuar gjiri i nenes per te dy si mundet te rojne ta ne faqe te dheut

----------


## marcus1

> _Postuar më parë nga DINA_ 
> *- Do thoni ku do dalesh me keto fjale. Them ate qe femra eshte mekati i botes. Ketu fus dhe veten qe mos ti ngeli hatri ndonje goce.*


Me fal Dina qe po nderhyj por nuk mund te duroja dot pa thene edhe une mendimin tim mbi fjalet e tua. 

Kur ju femrat vete keni nje vleresim te tille per femren ne pergjithesi, si eshte e mundur qe meshkujt te mos e shfrytezojne nje gje te tille dhe te mos sillen me juve sikur te jeni placke. Duhet te jeni juve femrat ne rralle te pare qe te mos lejoni qe burrat te abuzojne mbi juve dhe atehere do shihni se sa shume do ju rrespektojne. 

Me kete nuk dua te them se femrat duhet te sillen ne menyre te pahijshme ndaj burrave dhe te mos i rrespektojne, por ajo qe u takon atyre (femrave) ne shoqeri duhet ta kerkojne. Me falni se ndofta dola nga tema e hapur. 

Persa i perket temes, pajtohem 100% me Elionen. Eshte  shenje rracizmi te ndeshkosh vetem femren ne raste te tilla. Sa fajtore eshte femra, po aq eshte edhe mashkulli.

----------


## kolombi

Turpi eshte per te gjallet,dhe ata te dy jane ndoshta mekatare para perendise dhe jo para shoqerise sone qe po kerkon te gjej shtigjet e civilizimit.
Uroj qe te mos degjojme me histori te tilla qe na bejne te varfer per te shprehur ate varferine ,mizerjen qe ka pushtuar shpirtrat,dhe na con perseri andej nga erdhem  tek PRAPAMBETJA 
EHHHHHH,cfare nuk do degjojme deri sa te vdesim.

----------

